# July host and topic(s) discussion



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Let's decide where we want to meet in July. If no one offers their house, we can meet at a pizza place and the club will spring for pizza.

Also, how about some discussion on some topics that you would like to see covered, even if we've done it before.

I think it would be great if we could bring in a speaker for August or September.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

CherylR said:


> Let's decide where we want to meet in July. If no one offers their house, we can meet at a pizza place and the club will spring for pizza.
> 
> Also, how about some discussion on some topics that you would like to see covered, even if we've done it before.
> 
> I think it would be great if we could bring in a speaker for August or September.


I like the pizza place idea. A change of sceneray and some good pizza can get things going.


----------



## stvolkers (Jan 3, 2005)

I wish I could be there. But moving from Dallas to Mi and then to the Chicago area takea me out of the meetings. Sorry to here the slow down. Probalility like the economy. I remember when I first attended and we only had 6 or 8 there at Mikes house. I have tried to find a club here but the only this is the CAGA Chicago Aquatic Gardeners Association. It is mostly a forum. They have had 2 meeting cense th first of the year. I only went to one. Tried to get it moving but no one wanted a monthly thing. Wish yall well. Will try to look and post to this more. Thank you Cheryl for the email.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I would like to start attending again. I'm starting to get my tanks back in shape and I still have a few cherry shrimp that I haven't killed due to neglect the past year. Could donate/trade if anyone's interested. I also have a ton of endlers that hitchiked in with the last amano club purchase. If anyone needs some free endlers, please let me know.

Pizza also sounds good to me.

Mike


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

The pizza thing sounds good.
But I will tell you that all of the fish clubs in town seem to be down on attendance.
Now that money is tight and gas is so high. A lot of people have even shut down there tanks.
Since this is a hobby it can be cut back.

D'Wyatt


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Any suggestions on pizza locations?


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey Cheryl,

it has been a very long time since I attended any of the meetings ;-)
Just wanted to let you know I moved back to the US.
Moved here a couple of weeks ago and will stay for 2years in Chicago.
I already bought a tank, now I am looking at getting CO2, substrate and plants.
It was easy in Dallas, with Nicolay living in the same apartment complex, he pretty much gave me everything I needed.
Here it's just a litte harder finding everything I need for a nice planted tank setup.

Say hello to everybody from me at the next meeting,
I might be begging for plants in the near future, so make sure you have some trimmings.

Regards,
Pieter


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Good to hear from you Pieter! It's too hot to ship plants unless you ship them with ice packs. I have suspended all shipping until the weather cools. We can have some good stuff for you by September. 

With both you and stvolkers in Chicago, maybe we can start a Chicago branch of the DFWAPC!


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Sang e-mailed me to say that "the best pizza in Dallas is at either Coal Vines or Campania. Not sure either place has space for a meeting."

Any thoughts?


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

CherylR said:


> Sang e-mailed me to say that "the best pizza in Dallas is at either Coal Vines or Campania. Not sure either place has space for a meeting."
> 
> Any thoughts?


Hey Cheryl, a great idea. I am unfamiliar with either location, so no thoughts on those choices. My thought would be to choose the one with a central location. I know many members live North and East of the center of the Metroplex, but those what live South and West, would be pleased not to drive to Sherman . Arlington, HEB, Irving, Grand Prairie... if you get my drift.

I was in a "new to me" pizza joint recently Boston's Pizza. Sports bar type place, eclectic menu with many pizza choices. I liked it. Locations include Fort Worth, Arlington, Irving and Grapevine.

http://www.bostonsgourmet.com/?q=bostonsgourmet_menu

Just my two cents,
TAM


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Okay, I'm getting the feeling that the Pizza Idea was a good one.

Now, we need topics. Tex Gal had a couple of good ideas on the other thread, but I don't think they would be good for a pizza place. What can we do in a pizza place (besides eat)?

Lots more topic ideas needed!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Has each member ever brought a list of their entire plant inventory? It might spark some discussion of trading/growth issues/availability, etc. Everyone could try to have pxs of their different plants, their favorite plants, trouble plants, etc. It might also be a neat means to help each other with trading varieties they have/need. This would be easy to do in a restaurant. 

Also wondering if Sat is the best time if the attendance is down to 6 or so people. Maybe there is a better time for people. (Not wanting to beat a dead horse here or anything...)

Also Pizzeria Uno is a delicious place. I know there is one in downtown Fort Worth.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Almost every club will have membership variation. Life gets in the way. 

I burned out a little on my obsessions (which included aquariums) so I haven't done much of anything aside from work. I'm slowly getting back into it though. 

I'm willing to host at my place. I didn't see the message that you were looking until it was 2 days before the meeting date and it didn't seem worth trying to get people together at that point. 

Restaurants work too, but I kind of like the show-n-tell aspect of seeing other's tanks and learning how they do things and getting inspired by what they do. In a restaurant setting, it's more theoretical discussion wise, and for people who don't know all the plant names, it could be even less valuable. 

Michael


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I always post this too late, but here goes...

Plants on my wishlist in case anyone has some:

Pogostemon helferi 'Downoi'
Ludwigia Sp. 'Guinea'
Lindernia Sp. 'Indian'
Ammania Sp. 'Bonsai'

And large portions of ground cover (except micro chain-sword):
Babytears
Dwarf Hairgrass
Mosquito Fern (AZOLLA CAROLINIANA)
Glossostigma elatinoides
Immersed HC (I have emmersed HC and can't seem to get it to make the transition back)

Any bog/pond plants that grow to 12" or less, can live in bright, wet but not humid conditions. Creeping/climbing plants or ferns would be good. 

Thanks.

Michael


----------

